# NGD: Daemoness Cimmerian 7 String (56k > Cable)



## bulb (Nov 11, 2011)

I have had this guitar's progress documented in a build thread, and now it can finally upgrade to its own NGD thread because it is finito!
It has been so exciting watching the different parts of this guitar come to life. 

Watching Dylan absolutely NAIL the color and fade i asked for, and his interpretation of a shattering bulb inlay (which i believe was Nolly's suggestion!) absolutely blows me away.
Dylan is one of the most depressingly talented artists i have ever been fortunate enough to meet, and an absolute pleasure to work with, so i can't recommend working with him enough!

The one catch is that Nolly will be arriving here on Monday with the guitar, so i haven't played it yet, but as soon as i get it, i will update with a review and some pictures as well! Nolly says it is an incredible instrument however, so i have no doubts that i will love it dearly.

Specs are:
Korina Body 
Bolt On Hard Rock Maple Neck
Ebony Fretboard
White Binding on Neck and Headstock
Luminlay side dots with Black Binding around them
Custom "Shattering Bulb" inlay and Offset Dots
Quilt Maple top in White to Blue fade.
BKP Aftermath 7 set
Hipshot Bridge
1 Vol/No Tone
3 Way Petrucci style switch wired with split inner coils in the middle position.

Anyways on to the pics that Dylan sent me of the completed instrument:

























And here are some pics of the "Shattering Bulb" inlay.


















Anyways, im so stoked for this guitar! Cant wait to get some clips/videos of this up and running for ya!


----------



## sebby123 (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy shit.... That is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen... Congrats Misha.


----------



## nkri (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn that's a beauty. Awesome inlay btw


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 11, 2011)

Sugary nutsack that is a gorgeous guitar. White/blue burst is one of the sickest finishes I've ever seen. 
Oh epic custom inlays too?

I want money for a Daemoness.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 11, 2011)

Fretboard of The Month on that guitar right there... eff everything else!


----------



## simulclass83 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good call on the black hardware 
That guitar is absolutely stunning.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow. Those inlays are *awesome*.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 11, 2011)

The ammount of talent Dylan has is almoast unfair.

MASSIVE congratulations on one of the nicest guitar's I've seen... which kind of applies to almoast anyone with a daemoness... but still.


----------



## youshy (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats! Never fail to impress!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 11, 2011)

That inlay is fucking awesome, and his headstock design is very intersting. But I think maybe blind Specs say bolt-on, but can't see any bolts in the back?


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Nov 11, 2011)

I just came buckets.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Nov 11, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmm shattered lightbulb inlay


----------



## Hot47 (Nov 11, 2011)

love that body! head stock...it's ok! but nevertheless , misha is the best.


----------



## Tails (Nov 11, 2011)

Dear lord... that is, godly!


----------



## Anaerob (Nov 11, 2011)

That guitar is out of this world. The inlay is a piece of art in it self, and the finish... I can't find good enough adjectives. Happy NGD Misha!


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish I could afford a guitar like that  haha, so beautiful


----------



## Xaios (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh mama, that is beautiful!


----------



## Khoi (Nov 11, 2011)

Daemoness guitars never ceases to amaze me, phenomenal like always


----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2011)

That is fantastic  Loving the burst and the inlays... the white on that quilt is one of the best trans white jobs I've seen


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 11, 2011)

So is light blue your new thing?

Looks really beautiful though. I wasn't sure about the inlays from some of the pics in the build thread, but it's really come together. Also, dat switch placement.


----------



## hatecore_64 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wo-ho-holy hell!


----------



## Kamin (Nov 11, 2011)

I have no fucking words. That's perfect.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Nov 11, 2011)

That guitar is a piece of art. Finish is stunning and the inlays are just right 

Whats the aprox. wait on a Daemoness? Seriously concidering spending money there.


----------



## animalwithin (Nov 11, 2011)

Dam thats a nice guitar! Congrats!


----------



## kamello (Nov 11, 2011)

White Binding? Blue Burst? a set of Aftermath's?







..........where did you say you live?


----------



## themike (Nov 11, 2011)

technomancer said:


> The white on that quilt is one of the best trans white jobs I've seen



Amen to that - definetly one of the hardest colors/techniques to do and VERY few do it well. Dylan destroyed it!


----------



## elq (Nov 11, 2011)

Very sexy!




bulb said:


> Bolt On Hard Rock Maple Neck



 sure looks like a set-neck to me though. 



bulb said:


>


----------



## bulb (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah my bad guys, its not a bolt-on obviously, i always forget that because the heel is like a bolt on heel, i forget exactly what he does with the neck, but i dont question it because i have LOVED the way Nolly's guitars played


----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2011)

bulb said:


> Yeah my bad guys, its not a bolt-on obviously, i always forget that because the heel is like a bolt on heel, i forget exactly what he does with the neck, but i dont question it because i have LOVED the way Nolly's guitars played



Misha: the man with so many customs he can't remember the specs of them all  

PS - damn you and SamSam for giving me more custom ideas


----------



## Bouillestfu (Nov 11, 2011)

Misha, it's very awesome of you to post pics and keep us up to date on your amazing line-up of guitars. But I'm inclined to QQ about the fact that we never get a video .

I'm just messing with you! I know you haven't gotten it yet. Can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## ian14892 (Nov 11, 2011)

My question is.... why is your guitar on William Penn's grave?


----------



## Deliverowned (Nov 11, 2011)

You look at the backkk of the guitar... ok comon 7 string that you can find anywhere.

Then Misha turn around and face the audience and OMGEDFGWOOOH insanely hot and sexy guitar appears oh billy /drools


----------



## oremus91 (Nov 11, 2011)

Inlays are a bit much for me but the rest is gorgeous, hope you love the thing!


----------



## Valennic (Nov 11, 2011)

Mother of god....the GAS for a Daemoness just blew me apart.

HNGD


----------



## Guitarholic (Nov 11, 2011)

Guitar Party at Misha's next week.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Congratulations, Misha! That's one hell of a paintjob!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 11, 2011)

bulb said:


> Yeah my bad guys, its not a bolt-on obviously, i always forget that because the heel is like a bolt on heel, i forget exactly what he does with the neck, but i dont question it because i have LOVED the way Nolly's guitars played



Ha! I knew I wasn't blind


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Nov 11, 2011)

That's epic, Misha! If GAS could manifest itself physically, I'm sure most of us would have blown up by now, haha. Congrats!


----------



## MobiusR (Nov 11, 2011)

misha i know you love aftermaths. But do you use the crunchlab anymore?


----------



## saint78 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good God that's a nice guitar, HNGD  Now let's see you demo it with some polyrhythmic tapping!


----------



## kmanick (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy shit that's an amazing looking guitar.
I'd love to try one of these some day.
How many 7's are you up to now?


----------



## JPMike (Nov 11, 2011)

My life is ruined.


----------



## Kamin (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## IbanezShreds (Nov 11, 2011)

I've never fell in love with the body of a guitar.



I just did.


----------



## bulb (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I have to say Dylan is the first person thus far to TRULY nail a finish i was after, i literally have no suggestions to improve on those colors or the positioning and strength of the fade. If i could make any finish a "signature" finish, it would be this one!


----------



## Rook (Nov 11, 2011)

You make me feel so much better about the amount of money I blow on gear 

Stunning finish and that inlay....

It's so you!


----------



## Churchie777 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats just stupidly beautiful man nothing more needed to be said lol


----------



## orakle (Nov 11, 2011)

The pics aren't working anymore for me D=


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 11, 2011)

It's a mother fucking beaut.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn bandwidth wont let me look at the pics


----------



## abyss258 (Nov 11, 2011)

Metalus said:


> Damn bandwidth wont let me look at the pics



Same!  
Someone, help!


----------



## misingonestring (Nov 11, 2011)

Damnit Photobucket!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Why cant I see the pics?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn all this time and all these guitars and you STILL haven't gotten a photobucket pro account?


----------



## bulb (Nov 11, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Damn all this time and all these guitars and you STILL haven't gotten a photobucket pro account?



im sorry, not going to pay for a photo dump, ill just start using a different site
can anyone reccomend any?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 11, 2011)

Imageshack.
http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Animus (Nov 12, 2011)

bulb said:


> im sorry, not going to pay for a photo dump, ill just start using a different site
> can anyone reccomend any?




If you already have hosting for your own website or whatnot you can use that. A lot of em have installable photo viewer type things that you can auto-install. Or better yet, maybe you can just start your own Wordpress type blog.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn I came too late to the party, I cant check it out! Every guitar you have makes me green with envy =P


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I uploaded some of the pics I saved earlier on my computer for my guitars and cars screensaver. Hope you don't mind Bulb.












Should be enough for now.


----------



## bulb (Nov 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Well, I uploaded some of the pics I saved earlier on my computer for my guitars and cars screensaver. Hope you don't mind Bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow!! Thanks so much dude! Much appreciated!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 12, 2011)

bulb said:


> Oh wow!! Thanks so much dude! Much appreciated!!


 
Np, my photobucket account has bandwith to spare, haha (for now ). I saved a couple more, but I just uploaded a few so I don't get the bandwith-hammer as well.

edit: once again, massive congratulations on that guitar. Stunning... just stunning.


----------



## narad (Nov 12, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> Damn I came too late to the party, I cant check it out! Every guitar you have makes me green with envy =P



Emergency reserve pic from facebook 





Sweet axe, Misha.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh wow, this is much sexier than I could imagine lol. I can't wait till I get out of college and can start putting some more money into axes...and also time into practicing so I can at least pretend I deserve a sweet guitar like misha does =P


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Severance (Nov 12, 2011)

That inlay is fucking awesome.


----------



## Sonicboom (Nov 12, 2011)

That is sexay!!!!! HNGD man!!!!!


----------



## Rommel (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice!!! Congrats Misha. Big thumbs up to Dylan.


----------



## SammerX (Nov 12, 2011)

You guys should all use imgur for your hosting. I think it is probably one of the best ones out there right now. 

This guitar is sick... Been watching that build thread for a long time.


----------



## I Voyager (Nov 12, 2011)

SWEET BAJEZUS THAT IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## idunno (Nov 12, 2011)

I really like the color!

What toggle is that? Ive never seen a full chrome one like that.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2011)

Electric Wizard said:


> Imageshack.
> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting



Image Shack is horrible... if I load a thread and the pictures have issues loading I can almost guarantee it's somebody using Image Shack


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 12, 2011)

FLICKR.COM is the best photo sharing I think. Super fast to upload etc and you have a free image editor inside the site. Amazing guitar, love the finish and those inlays are incredible.


----------



## mhickman2 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I speak for everyone when I say you should take a family picture of all your guitars.


----------



## DTay47 (Nov 12, 2011)

mhickman2 said:


> I'm pretty sure I speak for everyone when I say you should take a family picture of all your guitars.


 This would be amazing... That guitar is absolutely gorgeous though.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn Misha, thats really sweet. One of the most unique designs I've ever seen, bravo!


----------



## oniduder (Nov 12, 2011)

dadadamn!!1

me gusta mucho, 

congrats......


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 12, 2011)

pfff... what a stupid idea.. now you gonna get cut when playing the 12th fret..


   Congrats dude!


----------



## Semi-pro (Nov 12, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> pfff... what a stupid idea.. now you gonna get cut when playing the 12th fret..






That axe looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Scrubface05 (Nov 12, 2011)

Photobucket down, can't see pics


----------



## rug (Nov 12, 2011)

OH. MY. GOD.

That fucking finish is incredible. Who wants to give me the money to place an order for one almost exactly like it? FUCK.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 12, 2011)

That thing is a beauty man. Those bulb inlays are blowing me away!


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 12, 2011)

shitsøn;2741805 said:


>


 
Go to the previous page, I uploaded some pics thar!


----------



## ngrungebb91 (Nov 12, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking, I'm not asking how much you paid for it. Can you tell me how much one of these would cost if I wanted to order one Misha? Thanks!


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats. 

Amazing, as usual... damn, I want a Cimmerian. Dylan could shit in his hand and throw it at a wall and it would end up looking like art. 

That's the first time I've seen that burst color and liked it. I don't think most people fade the darker colors in far enough, but that one looks great. With most other combos, I actually like the outer colors closer to the edge, but something about that one just looks better when it goes deeper.

As far as hosting pics goes, why not just upload them to Facebook? If they have a bandwidth limit, it's got to be high. Just look at all the pics Dylan uploads there and he must get a ton of traffic.

If you do that, you can just right click on an image to get the URL and link directly to it when posting in other places (like here), so people don't need to log into FB to see it, like they would if you linked to the image page where the comments are.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Nov 13, 2011)

Mother of god..  Only problem with that is it looks like they shipped my guitar to you. Oh ho ho, what are the odds! 

Seriously though, that guitar is phenomenal. Hope you enjoy it and don't you dare sell it, well actually if you do sell it for some very odd reason, I'll be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome looking guitar! Love the inlays


----------



## gunch (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't show you love as much as I should, Misha, but that finish just inspires awe, man.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 13, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Go to the previous page, I uploaded some pics thar!


Oh, thanks! 

Nice guitar, killer inlay work as always.


----------



## bulb (Nov 13, 2011)

ngrungebb91 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, I'm not asking how much you paid for it. Can you tell me how much one of these would cost if I wanted to order one Misha? Thanks!



Id say your best bet would be to hit Dylan up!


----------



## bulb (Nov 13, 2011)

MJS said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Amazing, as usual... damn, I want a Cimmerian. Dylan could shit in his hand and throw it at a wall and it would end up looking like art.
> 
> ...



Yeah i am really picky with fades, i looked forever online trying to find the exact example of what i was after but i couldnt find anything that was JUST right. Thats why i am so amazed that he absolutely nailed the finish i was after. I couldnt improve on it if i tried!

As far as pics go, it seems a lot of people are speaking highly of imgur, i may just start an account there for the pics i take of the guitar when i get it tomorrow!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 13, 2011)

Amazing guitar! Daemoness wins every fucking time!!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Nov 13, 2011)

PICS have gone!


----------



## CloudAC (Nov 13, 2011)

*mindblown* One day, I will own a Daemoness.


----------



## Uplay_2slow (Nov 16, 2011)

Absolutely amazing....


----------



## celebro95 (Nov 16, 2011)

killeeeerrrrr !!!

enjoy it !


----------



## just_kosteg (Nov 20, 2011)

so, you should got it already. don't you want to impart your happiness with us by posting some samples/vids?
i think everyone here is excited about it


----------



## Tjore (Nov 20, 2011)

Fucking awesome looking guitar, holy friggin duck fuck shit! Sorry for my language, but DAAYUMN Bulb, you get all the good stuff!


----------



## L1ght (Nov 20, 2011)

Still waiting on the answer as to why you be steppin all ova William Penns grave.


----------



## pantera95 (Nov 21, 2011)

The best looking instrument i've ever seen, amazing!


----------



## craigny (Nov 23, 2011)

W O W


----------



## just_kosteg (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, I didn't bother reading the thread before bumping it. If I had actually read the thread I would have seen that what I was pointing out was already pointed out and answered on the second page.


----------

